# Light-hearted anime MOVIES



## Chris Partlow (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking for some real nice, calm simple but colorful light hearted animes. Something like Kiki's Delivery Service or Spirited Away. I would prefer some slice-of-life stuff too..

Thanks friends


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2013)

grave of the fireflies


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2013)

lol Jena            .


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

Summer Wars


----------



## Succubus (Oct 11, 2013)

Barefoot Gen


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 11, 2013)

Perfect Blue


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Jena said:


> grave of the fireflies





Cheeky said:


> Perfect Blue



I'm going to add to these and recommend Tekkonkinkreet.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

also for the record this gif is from the movie "Howl's Moving Castle". Seeing as anyone who hasn't seen the movie wouldn't know what it's from lol. 

It's one of Miyazaki's best films and I also highly recommend it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

google "guro hentai"

you'll find what you're looking for


----------



## Varg (Oct 11, 2013)

Belladonna and Shojo Tsubaki


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 12, 2013)

Someone say Grave of the Fireflies is light hearted?

Tokyo Godfather's, most of it anyway.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 12, 2013)

Almost all of the Doraemon movies.

Doraemon: Nobita's Dinosaur.


----------



## Vasp (Oct 12, 2013)

Dream said:


> Summer Wars



Quoting this because I 100% agree. Easily one of my most favourite movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2013)

Wicked City.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 13, 2013)

Some basic level trolling in this thread 








step up


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Some basic level trolling in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Akira.**


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 13, 2013)

secret world of arriety
up on poppy hill
ponyo


----------



## Shiftiness (Oct 13, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Someone say Grave of the Fireflies is light hearted?
> 
> Tokyo Godfather's, most of it anyway.



A boy and his sister look at fireflies. Slice of life if ever there was such a thing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 13, 2013)

The movie is about the hardships of war and ends with the sister eating feces then dying, the boy dies eventually as well. I thought light hearted was the exact opposite of such?Or are you joking around?Hard to say over the internet.

Well if that counts for this thread, then 5cm per second gets my mention as well. It's not as sad as Grave of the Fireflies but deals with separation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2013)

Perfect Blue


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Akira.**



He said "step up" the trolling. Not "bring it to a new low". 

Honest answer to the OP though:

A lot of the stuff by Miyazaki / Ghibli. Like Ponyo or Arrietty.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Oct 14, 2013)

Ninja Scroll? 

On a serious note
Try Dragon hunters, not sure if it is anime


----------



## Shiftiness (Oct 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The movie is about the hardships of war and ends with the sister eating feces then dying, the boy dies eventually as well. I thought light hearted was the exact opposite of such?Or are you joking around?Hard to say over the internet.
> 
> Well if that counts for this thread, then 5cm per second gets my mention as well. It's not as sad as Grave of the Fireflies but deals with separation.



Mud, not faeces. Harmless childhood fun.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 15, 2013)

Princess Arete.


----------

